# Traveling in crate in a Truck Bed



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

So we are heading to upstate New York this weekend! Can't wait 

We currently live in the city and do not have a car. I rented a truck and am going to tie down the crate and have our 1.5 year pup in her crate for the trip. I am curious if people have advice for this. 

It has been hot here in NYC and I want to make sure she does not overheat. Are there recommendations people have for this to help her beat the heat?? Also anything thing I may not be thinking of to watch out for/keep an eye on?

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Frequent water. What kind of crate? My dogs are n secured aluminum boxes in the back but are under a white camper shell with the windows open. I use ratcheting tie down straps to the anchor points in the truck.

One thing I always have is a remote thermometer so I know what is going on back there. They are cheap enough at Walmart (around $10 now) Obviously do NOT put the sening unit inside the crate but right near it. Sun shining direction on it will give a false high. I would put one on the side of the box facing the tailgate and out of reach of the dog, so you are not getting air flowing past it. They send about every 10-15 minutes or so.

Vari Kennels don't let a lot of air circulate 

Open wire kennels are flimsy at best and in the back of a truck I would be zip tying the thing with tons of zip ties so that it is rigid.....And rig up something to keep the sun from shining on the dog with out restricting airflow (YOu could zip tie some tarp the the top in such a way not to restrict airflow. Wind does a number on tarps in the back though! I am a big fan of the aluminum boxes for strength. and they are quite cool. EDIT. There is a shade cover called aluminet that is very very good not sure how it takes to wind though. But a lot of folks use that to cover parked vehicles to keep a dog cool.

Lock the crate door! Double carabiners, zip ties and scissors whatever. Top and bottom and the latch. 

Personally, for what you are doing, I would change to an SUV or a minivan, even if you have to clean the dog hair before you return it -- I only have a truck because when we get to training areas or searches the dogs may spend hours in the back and I can keep the back of a truck with a camper shell much more comfortable than the back of an SUV when the A/C is not running. Same thing for the boxes hunters use with no shell - they are actually quite cool.

Has she ever been in an open truck in a crate?. She may freak out. I would definitely be doing some sort of test run before you head out.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Mmmmm- before first copy of coffee. Hope you can get through the grammatical errors. ...scissors or something to cut zip ties holding door shut. My currentl aluminum box has built in locks but I always secured the doors before I got one.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree- consider switching to a Suburban or van if you have that option. With the extreme temps around the country it can get dangerous fast. There's an lost and found ad on craigslist in my town about a gsd that got out of a crate in the back of a pickup and the owner's didn't realize it until they reached their destination. If you do go with the truck and secure the door, you can put frozen water bottles in the crate. I use something called a chilly pad made by Frogg Toggs. You wet the towel and it gets 20 degrees cooler than air temp.


----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the in-depth info jocoyn and stosh for chiming in! It is very helpful.

I thought about getting an SUV or Van, but the cost is astronomical here in NYC. Summer rates for those are over $200 a day - and we are renting for 4 days.... not including insurance. I was able to get the truck from a guy for $75 a day on a peer-to-peer rental (think air B&B for cars). The truck is a single cab though...

She will be in a Vari Kennel. What would you recommend to help with shade cover. I was thinking of also getting a crate fan or two to help. Thoughts? Also maybe one of those cooling pads (might be hard to find on short notice)? Emma is very good in her crate, I do not expect her to freak out...

Will it help with heat because the truck is moving as opposed to just standing in the sun. At least it is suppose to cool down Friday (high 70's), but when we come back Monday afternoon, the heat is suppose to be back....

I like the frozen water bottels, but she will chew on those for sure...! She LOVES ice


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

rustilldown said:


> Thanks for the in-depth info jocoyn and stosh for chiming in! It is very helpful.
> 
> I thought about getting an SUV or Van, but the cost is astronomical here in NYC. Summer rates for those are over $200 a day - and we are renting for 4 days.... not including insurance. I was able to get the truck from a guy for $75 a day on a peer-to-peer rental (think air B&B for cars). The truck is a single cab though...
> 
> ...


I keep a vari kennel in my in the bed of my truck. On hot days I put a cooling vest on my dog and she does fine. I did work her up to it though. I drove shorter distances at first. Some dogs will freak out a bit if they are not used to it.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Not sure if it makes a difference, but I found an SUV through Budget (pickup at JFK) using Budget discount # X793200 for $125/day. It's still a bit more than the $75, but it's just so hot outside...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I travel with my dogs in a Vari Kennel in the back of my truck. I use zip ties to secure the unit, kennel door facing the tail gate about mid way in the bed. I want to be able to look into the crate and see the dog. Putting the kennel too close to the tail gate will block any air flow from the front. 

When the weather is hot, we stop often to take the dogs out to potty and drink water. We never leave the dogs in the kennel when the truck isn't moving. Hubby and I will take turns going potty it that is the only reason we stop. 

I keep several leashes available at all times. I even tuck one in the pocket of my door. I also lock the tail gate. I have a tool bag that I put all dog supplies in so I have easy access to anything I need.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I live in Buffalo and was just in NYC for a week. I drove back (without my dog) and it took us 45 minutes to get out of the city and we hit one really bad traffic jam on the way home. With the temps we've been having, I would NEVER travel this way with my dog in the summer during the day. Ever. All it takes is one traffic jam and your dog could get heat stroke. 

In fact, I have a pick-up truck with an insulated fiber glass topper on the back and full sliders (so it is not as hot as inside a car, for example) but I rented an SUV to travel to visit my mom in Cincinnati in early June because I knew it would be too hot in the back for Rafi. 

Check here for better prices: Cheap & Discount Travel Deals, Flights & Hotels | Hotwire.com

Generally you can get better prices if you go out to the airport to get the car. You should be able to get an SUV or minivan for between $80 and $100/day. It will be well worth it!

The other option would be to travel at night. If you won't spring for the air conditioned vehicle for her then at least travel at night.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think the best way to cool is evaporation, so the dog needs to be damp (not talking about soaking in ice water) and there has to be airflow. I guess if I HAD to travel this way I would wet down a crate mat and use a few crate fans. I do not pamper my dogs but don't mess around with 100+ temps either. Yesterday I got stuck in traffic and it was about 120 degrees on the pavement. My AC does not work when the van is just idling and it's over 100 degrees outside. I had to significanly alter my route so that we could get on some highways and keep moving in order to keep the AC running. My dogs are all INside a minivan but the rear end was pointed west, into the sun, and obviously I can't drive around with the back hatch open.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

We always carry towels with us (my GSD has been known to get car sick). I have put a cool (not iced) wet towel on the bottom of the crate if we've been working out in the sun and I'm concerned that the kennel is too warm. 

Also - I forgot to add earlier that I treat my dogs everytime they 'load' into the kennel. When we're traveling, I'll give them a couple of ice cubes as well. 

And of course..there is always common sense. In the event you are stuck in traffic due to a traffic jam or the Zombie Apocalypse, you can use your handy leash and put the dog in the cab with you until you think the dog can travel safely in the crate again.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I should add that the reason I feel so strongly about this is that a couple of years ago Chama did get heat stroke on a trip (despite me pulling over multiple times to wet her down, give her extra water, etc.) and she was sick for days. That time we got stuck in traffic around Toronto and it was sunny and hot and there was nowhere for me to get off the highway for a really long time. 

I also think it has a lot to do with what temperature your dog is used to. I used to have a truck with no AC and then I didn't worry as much about the dogs in the back because I always knew when it was unbearably hot and they were not accustomed to air conditioning (no AC in the home either). 

Since the Chama incident I don't take chances. Last year I left my cottage in the late afternoon and drove 9 hours, mostly after dark, so it wouldn't be too hot in the back of the truck.


----------



## AllyMW (May 26, 2012)

I live in upstate NY (in dutchess county) and its been So So hot (97-100) here lately, so make sure you provide them with LOTS of water


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Dont they make floor grates for the vari-kennel? you cut put ice underneath. My dog that goes in the back is also acclimatized to heat by being outside just about all day everyday while I work.....even so, I have been known to carry a dog in the cab when it is just too darned hot.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I also think there's a difference between having dogs in truck beds and vans for training and having them in truck beds on the road. Last flyball tournament we were at, I had pulled my van off the grass onto the road to load it up. We had loaded dogs and were almost ready to leave when someone came by with a thermometer and informed me that the temp on the pavement was 140 degrees. So when you're in traffic in the afternoon on pavement, that's not the same as having a dog parked on the training field.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

That is all why I always use that cheap remote thermometer! Then you know.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We have a single cab pickup, and took Tess with us this spring to the Upper Peninsula. Our 1st leg of the trip was 6-7 hours. Tess rode with the two of us..and was fine, we had a couple items for her to chew on..but other than the "occasional" shepherd hair in our mouth the trip was great.


----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you all, this is so helpful!

I am going to look into renting even a car instead, so she can be inside. Might be able to find something, and am ok putting her in a true rental as opposed to someones personal truck that he rents here and there! The thing I do like about the truck is her 48" crate can be in the back and we can take it with. 

mycobraracr, I really like the cooling vest idea if we do use the truck, and already found a vest at REI I can go get 

Also, in the cab may work. She was in the cab of a uhaul with us on the move from California to NYC, the only thing is this Tacoma is a stick, the the shifter would be taking up room... 

I'll be sure to keep everyone in the loop. But keep the thoughts coming, again it is so helpful!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There are cooling vests that rely on evaporation and phase change vests. If you are in hot humid areas the ones relying on evaporative cooling can actually make things worse -- same reason they recommend to never put a really wet dog into a plastic crate........the only one I saw at REI was evaporative. ...super great in Ca and Desert SW but could be iffy in humid East Coast.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> That time we got stuck in traffic around Toronto and it was sunny and hot and there was nowhere for me to get off the highway for a really long time.


In that case I'd have stopped quickly and put the dog in the cab.
We have a canopy on our truck and it was well over 90 most days when we traveled last week. 
We avoided stopping for any length of time, I think the canopy helped too. The dogs had constant access to water as well. 
I didn't think rentals allowed dogs in the car? The last time I had one they said no dogs at all.


----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> There are cooling vests that rely on evaporation and phase change vests. If you are in hot humid areas the ones relying on evaporative cooling can actually make things worse -- same reason they recommend to never put a really wet dog into a plastic crate........the only one I saw at REI was evaporative. ...super great in Ca and Desert SW but could be iffy in humid East Coast.


THANK YOU for this as the one you saw was what I was going to get.... 

This community is so helpful and I learn so much! Although I don't post often, since getting Emma 14 months ago, I read threads every night for 30-45 min on my phone before bed  Thank you all for your knowledge and helping keep our GSD's safe!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Last September I took my two in the back of a Ford Ranger in veri kennels. It was a hot trip and they are not used to that kind of heat. I took several breaks on the way to give them water and let them walk with me through a sprinkler at one rest area to cool them off. Despite all that, they were extremely thirsty when we arrived at our destination (it was an 8 hour trip) and I felt horrible! I have since sold that truck and plan on making the same trip in about 10 days, moving there, but this time they will be in a air conditioned mini van. That trip in Sept made me glad to sell my truck!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Vari Kennels are plastic boxes with some air through the sides and front door. They do not circulate air very well, even driving down the road. Because the truck bed is open, the air will go over the kennel, not into it. The sun will beat down on the plastic roof and heat your girl up.She will be in an enclosed "sauna" very quickly.
We have dogs brought into the clinic by folks going on vacation to Yellowstone with dogs in kennels in the back of trucks. Beginning heat stroke, full blown heat stroke. Some make it, some don't, depends on how long they have been "cooking" in the heat.
Please, if you can't rent a car of SUV or van where the dog can ride inside with airconditioning, please consider boarding your girl while you are gone..
With the summer heat, I don't see how this will have a good turnout. Sorry, just saying.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have a Toyota Tacoma. Unless the front has a bench seat (which is pretty rare these days as most of the Tacomas have bucket seats) then there is no way to fit a gsd in the front with a passenger (unless the dog is small enough to fit on the person's lap). This is why I could not bring my dogs into the front when it was so hot. I already had the cat up there and a passenger. 

I rented an SUV through Hotwire back in June. I reserved a mid-size SUV (and to a great deal on it) and they upgraded me to this really fancy full size SUV. 

And it is true that rental cars don't allow dogs but I just put a sheet down to cover everything in the back and then vacuum out the car before I return it.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> Vari Kennels are plastic boxes with some air through the sides and front door. They do not circulate air very well, even driving down the road. Because the truck bed is open, the air will go over the kennel, not into it. The sun will beat down on the plastic roof and heat your girl up.She will be in an enclosed "sauna" very quickly.
> We have dogs brought into the clinic by folks going on vacation to Yellowstone with dogs in kennels in the back of trucks. Beginning heat stroke, full blown heat stroke. Some make it, some don't, depends on how long they have been "cooking" in the heat.
> Please, if you can't rent a car of SUV or van where the dog can ride inside with airconditioning, please consider boarding your girl while you are gone..
> With the summer heat, I don't see how this will have a good turnout. Sorry, just saying.


I do have to agree, I'd be so paranoid about what was going on in that kennel back in the truck bed.

Sounds like you got some good ideas about transport, but I'd worry so much about any kind of traffic incident that forced you to stop for any length of time - in addition to the above.

I don't know how hot it is where you are, but we're close to or at 100 every day here now. 102 today and not a dang cloud in the sky... 

You could always put down blankets or sheets to not get hair all over inside the vehicle.


----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

So... I cancelled the truck! I figured it is just not worth the risk. Down side, can't take the crate, upside, safe dog. I think you know what wins 

I went with a small rental car and we have seat covers from when we owned cars before the move which we will use. Can't wait to take the pup out upstate! She is going to love it; nothing but running and swimming. 

Thanks all for your input!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

:thumbup:.. have fun..sounds great..


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

You might think about a collapsable crate. I have a soft sided one that folds up flat, fits in the trunk of my Ford Focus and it is a size big enough to put a Bernese Mountain Dog in. Take it out at motels or relatives homes so dog has a crate to sleep in, but since it is flat, you can pack it around easy and pack suitcases on it in the trunk.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

rustilldown said:


> So... I cancelled the truck! I figured it is just not worth the risk. Down side, can't take the crate, upside, safe dog. I think you know what wins
> 
> I went with a small rental car and we have seat covers from when we owned cars before the move which we will use. Can't wait to take the pup out upstate! She is going to love it; nothing but running and swimming.
> 
> Thanks all for your input!


Did you ask about using the car for the dog? When we last had to rent one (our truck engine blew up) they specified no dogs in the car, and no smoking, or we'd be risking losing our deposit and there'd be charges if they had to clean it, etc. ??


----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Did you ask about using the car for the dog? When we last had to rent one (our truck engine blew up) they specified no dogs in the car, and no smoking, or we'd be risking losing our deposit and there'd be charges if they had to clean it, etc. ??


No... But we have had her in rentals before. Just had her in a zip car a couple weeks ago. We have a hammock seat cover that catches 90% of her hair or so, then between the dyson handheld and a lint roller we can get the rest. 

For any reason something happens and they have to charge us the cleaning, so be it, I guess... Better to know our pup is safe!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

We once rented a cargo van(nothing but two seats for driver/passenger) to go to a dog show. It said no dogs of course, but was in california and when we went to get it ,the mats were freshly washed. We asked if the van leaked and they said" no, but these vans are usually used for transporting "plants" and the smell stays in the van.
So, we didn't worry about transporting dogs, just vaccumed and hosed off the mats.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think for this trip you made the right decision.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

So, as an extension of this thread...I currently own a MINI Cooper. I took out the back seat and have wire kennel in the back that my GSD fits into. He can lay down just fine in it. For my next vehicle I was thinking of getting a small truck. Probably a Nissan Frontier. I'd like the crew cab model and I'd put a cover over the bed. I know most trucks have a little window in the back that you can open to let some of the AC out or just get the air circulating in the cab. Would a cover, that window open (and possibly some modifications) work if I want to put two crates in the bed for my GSD and a future dog?

There are very few SUVs out there that can fit a crate in the back without putting down the 2nd row of seats, and that is the SUV I would be looking to get, but it just seems pointless to have an SUV with two crates in it and not be able to use the back seat. With the truck, I'd still have full use of both rows of seats, and then no dog hair in the cab lol.

Should mention that this would be for trips to dog shows and such, and I usually don't go farther than 1.5 hours to get to a dog show. I'm also not a US traveler and don't really plan on going cross country in the near future.


----------

